# RCI's vacation protection insurance



## lily28 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have just confirmed an onging exchange for big island Hawaii for 12/10.  I was asked by RCI to get the vacation protection plan for $69 which will refund my exchange fee in event of cancellation or any change.  Is there any value to this insurance plan?  Does tugger usually buy it?  December is far away so I am not sure whether or not I should get it.  This is the first exchange I have ever done so I want to make sure to get it right.  Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 18, 2010)

I only buy it if I think there's a pretty good chance that I'll change plans.  After all, it's more than 1/3 the cost of an exchange fee.

The other reason to get it, though, is that your trade power will be fully restored if you cancel.  That's pretty useful for a strong deposit.


----------



## mbh (Jan 20, 2010)

*Insurance*

I always buy it because that way I know nothing will go wrong. It may be just superstition, but I am afraid that if I don't, something will go wrong. It is a small price for piece of mind. I know this may sound foolish to some, but it has worked for at least 10 trades, so I am sticking with it.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 20, 2010)

I just did an exchange and declined the insurance, yet it appears online that I bought it!   I'll be watching my credit card bill like a hawk...I don't like CSR people to try to upsell me, I clearly say no, and then have them charge me anyway. This happened yesterday...I think I'll call my credit card company now to see what RCI charged me. Thanks for reminding me I need to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Anne S (Jan 21, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I just did an exchange and declined the insurance, yet it appears online that I bought it!   I'll be watching my credit card bill like a hawk...I don't like CSR people to try to upsell me, I clearly say no, and then have them charge me anyway. This happened yesterday...I think I'll call my credit card company now to see what RCI charged me. Thanks for reminding me I need to get to the bottom of this!



I think that it might be an RCI site glitch. I had bought the insurance for one of my two confirmed deposits, and my account showed the insurance for both. However, my credit card statement showed only one charge.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 21, 2010)

Mine as well purchased for one but showing up on both, never been charged for the second one


----------



## janej (Jan 21, 2010)

lily28 said:


> I have just confirmed an onging exchange for big island Hawaii for 12/10.  I was asked by RCI to get the vacation protection plan for $69 which will refund my exchange fee in event of cancellation or any change.  Is there any value to this insurance plan?  Does tugger usually buy it?  December is far away so I am not sure whether or not I should get it.  This is the first exchange I have ever done so I want to make sure to get it right.  Thanks.



Are you sure you will be refunded of exchange fee?  I recently asked about the insurance on RCI point exchange (weeks side), I was told I will get full points back but not exchange fee.


----------



## chellej (Jan 21, 2010)

They told me you get a credit equal to the exchange fee that must be used within 6 months

I buy it if it is a particuarily strong trader or if I think something might change - like confirming for family members that just really don't understand how timeshares work


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 21, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I just did an exchange and declined the insurance, yet it appears online that I bought it!   I'll be watching my credit card bill like a hawk...I don't like CSR people to try to upsell me, I clearly say no, and then have them charge me anyway. This happened yesterday...I think I'll call my credit card company now to see what RCI charged me. Thanks for reminding me I need to get to the bottom of this!





Anne S said:


> I think that it might be an RCI site glitch. I had bought the insurance for one of my two confirmed deposits, and my account showed the insurance for both. However, my credit card statement showed only one charge.



It is a glitch with the website.  Quite few of my exchanges show as purchased when it hasn't been.  When I have called to discuss with a guide, they confirm that the insurance has not been purchased.  I have run into this problem, thinking I did purchase and I now want to do a change and use the insurance and the guide says I don't have it.  Their system shows true and not the website.


----------



## BetaJoe (Jan 22, 2010)

*I noticed the same thing on Some of my exchanges*

Thanks for the heads up.   I have never purchased the insurance.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you need to buy the insurance the same day you confirm an exchange?  If I got my 2nd choice for an exchange, is it a good idea to buy the insurance so I can change it to my first ts choice if my first choice becomes available?  thanks


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2010)

lily28 said:


> Do you need to buy the insurance the same day you confirm an exchange?  If I got my 2nd choice for an exchange, is it a good idea to buy the insurance so I can change it to my first ts choice if my first choice becomes available?  thanks



A: No.  You have some number of days (possibly 30, but check to be sure).  You have another 14ish to cancel after you purchase.

B: Probably depends on the odds.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 23, 2010)

I usually buy DAE's insurance (cancellation protection plan) which is both a lot cheaper and gives a higher degree of protection, but RCI's plan offers poor value for the cost.


----------



## Anne S (Jan 23, 2010)

lily28 said:


> Do you need to buy the insurance the same day you confirm an exchange?  If I got my 2nd choice for an exchange, is it a good idea to buy the insurance so I can change it to my first ts choice if my first choice becomes available?  thanks



You have up to 30 days after you confirm the exchange to buy the insurance, and up to 14 days after purchase to cancel. I usually don't bother with the insurance, but with my last exchange I did, and I'm glad I did. I had a week with a ticking expiration date and I impulsively booked a week in Florida. A few days later I had buyer's regret and decided to get the inusrance, in the hopes that something better would come along. And it did: a week in Aruba, prior to the week that we own. Plus I was able to get FF tickets on AA!


----------

